# SUPER quick DIY stand



## Unhallowed (Sep 12, 2011)

Had a couple of hours to kill so I made myself a stand for the 33gal out of some scrap wood laying around the yard(the ikea desk just wasn't cutting it). Turned out ok. Still needs a bit of work, and I think I'll put some doors on it and have storage underneath at some point.
Total time: 2 1/2hrs
Total cost: $10.97


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Way to go! I like the cost especially, cause I'm cheap, lol.

Cheers,
Chris


----------

